# B-A-B-Y Driver [ Always Drive With Music ]



## Detective (Mar 12, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 











> A talented, young getaway driver Baby (Ansel Elgort) relies on the beat of his personal soundtrack to be the best in the game. When he meets the girl of his dreams (Lily James), Baby sees a chance to ditch his criminal life and make a clean getaway. But after being coerced into working for a crime boss (Kevin Spacey), he must face the music when a doomed heist threatens his life, love and freedom.



​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2017)

baaaaaaaby


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2017)

Eiza González in it too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Eiza González in it too


Most memorable part of the trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Most memorable part of the trailer.


I checked her instagram today and wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2017)

It looks good and I usually don't care much about Wright's movies, except for Scott Pilgrim vs The World.

Like the cast as well, it must be that since it's so different from his Cornetto trilogy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Detective (Mar 12, 2017)

Edgar Wright said it's basically a car chase musical, that has zero CGI involved. So that fucking swerve shot in the trailer with the WRX?

It's real.



Also, Wright can never be wrong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2017)

this is the Fast & Furious that we deserve


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

Honestly though.  The trailer was nothing special.  Attach a different director to that footage and there wouldn't be much enthusiasm about the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly though.  The trailer was nothing special.  Attach a different director to that footage and there wouldn't be much enthusiasm about the movie.


Yeah I wasn't blown away by the trailer tbh. Seems entertaining yet forgettable .


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2017)

Prequel to Drive?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 22, 2017)

Edgar Wright can do no wrong except Scott Pilgrim.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2017)

The movie has moved up to June.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2017)

I predicted that Baby Driver would be good a long time ago.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I predicted that Baby Driver would be good a long time ago.



You and the OP were right again. Kudos to you guys.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



      Keep in mind SSJ Vegito is regarded by Salgrir as a SSJ5 Tier fighter


----------



## Indra (Jul 10, 2017)

Going to watch this tomorrow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 10, 2017)

This was a fine heist movie mixed with an okay amv. The great cast saved it, but thought its qualities have been overstated. Fine but forgettable. And I really want to emphasize that amv point. The way they synchronized the movie with the music was roughly the level of an average amv. This isn't new. Kinda scratching my head on that one.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 14, 2017)

Saw this a couple of days ago and was intrigued by the original trailer. I enjoyed it, as I always enjoy heist movies, and the soundtrack was badass as fuck. Especially when "Baby, I'm Yours" came on. The acting was top notch and I enjoyed the long one-shot scene when he went to get coffee.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 14, 2017)

Newest addition to my top 10 favorite movies of all time


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm honestly a bit baffled by people rating this movie so highly.  It certainly is a delightful movie to watch but top ten or even best action movie of the year?  Pls.  John Wick 2 blows this out of the park when it comes to action.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2017)

Dream said:


> I'm honestly a bit baffled by people rating this movie so highly.  It certainly is a delightful movie to watch but top ten or even best action movie of the year?  Pls.  John Wick 2 blows this out of the park when it comes to action.


people sometimes rate movies for reasons besides the action in them, such as the quality of the direction, the performances, the writing, that sort of thing


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> people sometimes rate movies for reasons besides the action in them, such as the quality of the direction, the performances, the writing, that sort of thing



I'm more than aware of that.  The direction was certainly amazing here but the performances and writing aren't really stellar here.   But then again opinions and all that jazz.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2017)

I thought people hated John Wick?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2017)

Dream said:


> I'm more than aware of that.  The direction was certainly amazing here but the performances and writing aren't really stellar here.   But then again opinions and all that jazz.


and the performances and writing were much worse in john wick 2, and while it had good action, that action was in service of something it was virtually impossible to care about i.e. john's vendetta against some guy who didn't do anything to his dog but did call in a favour to make him kill someone he didn't really care about

whereas i could at least want baby to not die and to get the girl


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 6, 2017)

Just watched this.

I think I already picked my favorite film of 2017.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 10, 2017)

Was he slow? 

I heard good things so I watched it, definitely worth the watch. Its really stylish and I like it.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 14, 2017)

Finally seen it, loved it. Was surprised to not see anymore of Jon Bernthal's character.


----------



## Amol (Nov 4, 2017)

Just saw it. 
I loved it. Pardon my pun but movie went fast. Basically pacing is good. I liked all the cast. 
I was surprised when Doc wasn't the final villain but alternative was good too. 
One of the best film of 2017.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2017)

Amol said:


> Just saw it.
> I loved it. Pardon my pun but movie went fast. Basically pacing is good. I liked all the cast.
> I was surprised when Doc wasn't the final villain but alternative was good too.
> One of the best film of 2017.


Probably Kevin Spacey's last big film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlas (Nov 4, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Probably Kevin Spacey's last big film.



At least it was a good one. /shrug


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2017)

Actually he has another that comes out next month "All the Money in the World" or something like that.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 5, 2017)

this movie feels kinda tainted now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2017)

This movie was well  shot and acted but it honestly didn't leave the impact I expected given the positive reviews I've  read beforehand.

It was "just ok" from an entertainment standpoint


----------



## Indra (Nov 6, 2017)

Let's be honest this movie was good but it was forgettable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2021)

Leave it to @Detective to have the only worthwhile thread in the theater front page, 3 years ago


----------

